# Haunted Crypt



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

My take on the ever popular opening crypt prop.

20210717_151027 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

20210717_151018 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice movement. Did you use a deer motor?


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice movement. Did you use a deer motor?


Thanks Roxy! I did use a deer motor; I just made my own arm for it to get the throw I wanted.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great I like the movement and design.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you stick! I will have to remember to turn the fan off next time I record; it becomes such an essential part of the garage this time of year that I don't even notice the hum anymore.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Riff_JunkieSFR said:


> My take on the ever popular opening crypt prop.
> 
> 20210717_151027 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr
> 
> 20210717_151018 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr


I have wanted to make one of those for years. fog machine and green light inside would be awesome.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Aquayne said:


> I have wanted to make one of those for years. fog machine and green light inside would be awesome.


I know the feeling, it has been on my to do list for awhile. I had orignally intended on doing a green or red light with fog inside of it but decided to hold off right at the end of the project. I still may add them, but I am not sure how I am going to lay out the rest of the lighting just yet. It will be our first Halloween in our new home so I figured I would get everything in place and see how it looks first.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Riff_JunkieSFR said:


> I know the feeling, it has been on my to do list for awhile. I had orignally intended on doing a green or red light with fog inside of it but decided to hold off right at the end of the project. I still may add them, but I am not sure how I am going to lay out the rest of the lighting just yet. It will be our first Halloween in our new home so I figured I would get everything in place and see how it looks first.


Your neighbors will love it and the kids will remember it forever.
Great Job.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

hauntedeve said:


> Fantastic!


Thank you!


----------

